

Ask HN: What Must I Do with My Life? - hopeless_guy

Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m a computer engineer who is going to be unemployed 2 months later. I want to ask you about what to do with my life. I worked here, in my first company for a year. I worked on Linux, bash, web development (mostly PHP, laravel...). Now, since the company I work for is closing, I need a new job.<p>I don&#x27;t know what to do. I love C&#x2F;C++, game development and I know Unity. I made some games for brain damaged patients when I&#x27;m at university. I&#x27;m looking at job listings and I mostly see ASP jobs which I find boring.<p>Everything seems to become mobile (or web) oriented nowadays, and I&#x27;m not sure which road to take.<p>What do you guys think I have to do with my life? Do I have to do Java jobs, PHP jobs, or mobile? What are the ins and outs of those topics?<p>Help me find my path.<p>Thank you very much.
======
ZenoArrow
There are two separate issues here: 1\. You're losing your job, so you are
losing the income needed to support yourself. 2\. You want to find work that
is more rewarding.

Please do not confuse the two. Your priority right now should be to fix issue
1, unless you have sizable savings you do not mind burning through.

In other words, find a new job, even it is not your dream job, and then work
on exploring new fields (in your own time) to see what you connect with.

~~~
hopeless_guy
Thank you very much. I think this seems the best thing to do.

